# Canadian Timber Wolf



## Garbz (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope that is right. I believe it's a Canadian Timber Wolf anyway. 







Large one on my flickr, and thanks for looking.


----------



## Overread (Jan 16, 2009)

*is very jealous*
snow and a wolf!!
but now for the confusion - both in Ozland? 

love the shot - great exposure with all that white in it!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 16, 2009)

(^^^ I think he's skiing in BC. Or was)

Beautiful shot, Garbz


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 16, 2009)

beautiful photo. did you take this in a zoo of sorts?


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 16, 2009)

Overread said:


> but now for the confusion - both in Ozland?



Silly, don't you know there are Canadian Timber Wolves running all over Queensland...  (This shot was obviously taken at the foot of Story Bridge at the Kangaroo Point end...)


----------



## Garbz (Jan 16, 2009)

Of course. Canadian Timber Wolves are the Kangaroo's natural predator. 

I am in BC at the moment. This was taken at a reserve not in a zoo. Probably why the wolf looks happy. The reserve is huge.


----------



## Stephi (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness how beautiful - what a fantastic animal, nice shot


----------

